# Canada Immigration



## opportunist86 (Dec 9, 2011)

How much time does it take to process immigration VISA? I've applied as and skilled worker. How long will they take to process my application? If I have more than required points, what are the chances that I'll get immigration VISA?


----------



## hevin (Jan 15, 2012)

Hello
It depends on the county you applied through. Usually it takes 3 years and if you do not meet the initial requirements the office will inform you in writing. 
My allocation took 5 years through Syria but this was 12 years ago from the date of application and tomorrow I will sit for the citizenship test. 
Good luck


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Ours took 9 months. It all depends on the Visa Office allocated to your country, and on when you filed for your visa (old prcedure vs. new procedure). You can look it up here:
Processing times for federal skilled worker applications processed by visa offices outside Canada


----------

